# how to create a proxy server



## totomon41 (Jan 9, 2009)

i want to create a proxy server in my newly set up LAN


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

More details, please. http://www.tech-faq.com/setup-proxy-server.shtml


----------



## Tekmazter (May 22, 2008)

Since I just plugged Smoothwall in another thread, it seems worthy here too. 

Very easy to setup and an extensive community http://www.smoothwall.org.


----------



## jahanshroff (Feb 10, 2009)

hi

i m posting here for the first time. if any of u guys want to share internet using proxy settings use "Proxy" by Analog X.

U will find it on the link below

http://www.analogx.com/contents/download/network/proxy.htm

Once installed u will get a notepad on ur screen. READ it and set the given port number and server name[ON ALL BROWSERS] in the client machines.

NOTEroxy has to be started manually each time u restart the server.
Also antivirus's have to be updated with the server name and port number for the update process to work.:wink:


----------

